

Data Visualizations: London Rent By Geography - 001sky
http://blog.rentonomy.com/posts/Rentonometrics/category

======
daurnimator
dead link?

~~~
001sky
Almost all of the links are specific analyses, but these two caught my eye of
interest: Both are rent-price dimensionalized for geography by tube-stop.

<http://blog.rentonomy.com/posts/75>

<http://blog.rentonomy.com/posts/74>

